# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Hacking rs account back

## mageblast

Months ago i sold my account to an website that deals in accounts. Everything went fine (even tho the money i got was not much). I hacked the account back recently, and discovered there was alot of gp on it. My question is though, does the website have any ground to stand on?

- Buying /Selling is illigal
- They can't know i hacked it back, right?

----------


## gippy

Well apart from it being a pretty scummy thing to do, whoever bought the account from the website and placed the gold on the account is the one losing out. Basically you've directly and indirectly scammed two people. It isn't "hacking" its account recovery

As for your question, if the website decided to hand over your personal details as in payment details to jagex and report you for real world trading, you can pretty much wave goodbye to your account. I know gold4rs used to do this a long time ago with recoveries, not sure if they still do. If you got paid through paypal, i suppose they could make a claim there also.

Tbh, i'd rather let someone enjoy the account than scam it back for a couple of euros but i guess people have different morals when it comes to this sort of stuff.

----------


## Eryx

> Months ago i sold my account to an website that deals in accounts. Everything went fine (even tho the money i got was not much). I hacked the account back recently, and discovered there was alot of gp on it. My question is though, does the website have any ground to stand on?
> 
> - Buying /Selling is illigal
> - They can't know i hacked it back, right?


TLDR version of this post:

"I'm a thief and I'm proud of it."

edit: And oh, BTW, I locked your account out of the trade section here on OC so you won't get the chance to pull off any of this low life scamming here on OwnedCore

----------

